# PPS Maint ???



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Just picked up a new PPS today and I have a few questions about maintenance on this gun. I have two other semi autos, a walther P22 and a Taurus 709 and with both of them I just disassemble, clean and oil the slide and im ready to go. Should the PPS be treated the same way after I clean all the packing snot out of it? Or does this gun have special needs and things I should look for? I've noticed the mag spring is extreamly stiff when loading ammo, hopefully it will ease up a bit with use. I'll be taking it to the range tomorrow morning and see how she does.


----------



## crash8168 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nerostarr said:


> Just picked up a new PPS today and I have a few questions about maintenance on this gun. I have two other semi autos, a walther P22 and a Taurus 709 and with both of them I just disassemble, clean and oil the slide and im ready to go. Should the PPS be treated the same way after I clean all the packing snot out of it? Or does this gun have special needs and things I should look for? I've noticed the mag spring is extreamly stiff when loading ammo, hopefully it will ease up a bit with use. I'll be taking it to the range tomorrow morning and see how she does.


I just spray mine out with gunbuster, swab the barrel, and spray rem oil on the moving parts... its an excellent gun although kinda ugly...after you shoot it, grows on you though.


----------

